# Does R33 Climate Control work in the R32?



## swamig (Jun 25, 2020)

Does anyone know if the R33 Climate Control will work in an R32?
The pins like very similar, and the plugs on the back look the same. The display and controls appear to be almost identical outside of the AMB button on the R32 controllers.
It'd be awesome if it worked in the R32 since the R33 ones are cheaper and more easily attainable.

Thanks in Advance!
Swami-G


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Good news, R33 Climate control works on a 32  but there is a caveat. 

One of the R32 that I had some years ago had the R33 Climate control fitted instead of the R32 variant, looked very odd.

Some of the other climate control from other Nissans may also work but the pinouts and connections are different depending on the year of the vehicle it was taken and if it was a Xanavi unit or not.

As for the R32 climate control module, I don't know why they now go for silly money but I do know they are getting flakey with bulbs not working etc now as they are all getting old as I have had to replace mine and had to do the same on a previous car some years ago.


----------

